# FS: fresh water red lobster fish



## easymoney (May 24, 2011)

i got some fresh water red lobster fish for sale $5 each 4 inches
604 3227728


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Please edit your title properly with FS: as per BCA classified rules! Good luck on your sale!


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

pictures???


----------



## easymoney (May 24, 2011)

*fresh water red lobster fish*

i got some fresh water lobster fish 5 inches
$5 each
6043227728


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Pretty sure thats a crayfi sh


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

*same thing*



agresfish said:


> Pretty sure thats a crayfi sh


how many do you have available?


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

im pretty sure those are Louisiana craw fish from tnt which if im correct are 99 cents a pound


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

too funny!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually like how it looks, but WHAT?!! These are for eating? And they're worthless? And would they even survive in freshwater tanks? OMG!  can someone clear this up pls?


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

eternity302 said:


> I actually like how it looks, but WHAT?!! These are for eating? And they're worthless? And would they even survive in freshwater tanks? OMG!  can someone clear this up pls?


They are crayfish, and you can eat them but you can also have them in your tank. I had a couple a few years ago and they did well untill my black pirahna decided to make a meal out of them. The downfall of having them is you have to feed them worms or raw chicken.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

agresfish said:


> They are crayfish, and you can eat them but you can also have them in your tank. I had a couple a few years ago and they did well untill my black pirahna decided to make a meal out of them. The downfall of having them is you have to feed them worms or raw chicken.


=) Thanks! for the heads!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Crayfish are omnivorous ! You can also feed them an all vegetarian diet if you wish. Carrots, corn, peas, sinking pellets, all work well too .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Crayfish are omnivorous ! You can also feed them an all vegetarian diet if you wish. Carrots, corn, peas, sinking pellets, all work well too .
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


Agreed ....growing up in the states I was always catching crayfish/crawdeads and they eat most anything, they are basically scavengers. I have to say that is the brightest red one I have seen, only time I have ever seen them in the wild that red is on a plate, after they have been cooked! Even the Louisiana ones are not that red..atleast not till they have been boiled. Comparing them to a place that sells them by the pound for consumption isn't a very good comparison . I believe IPU had some a while back . Don't know what the price was, but I'm sure if a LFS store carries them they are likely going to be a few bucks each or more & not sold by the pound. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

the latin name really helps with crayfish as their behaviour varies so much; some are detritous feeders and are no trouble even in snail and shrimp tanks, and others eat anything they can from plants to large fish; I'd almost guess if these stay red they might even be one of the many Australian versions. 
Red is the usual spawning colour, particularly among males of common southern "crawdads">; and they can get bite size (about six/seven inches, if I remember in Oklahoma)


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

I would guess that it's Procambarus Clarkii (lousiana swamp cray) their super easy to care for, and eat just about anything. It will most likely get a little darker with age, and maintain red "bumps" along the claws. some go almost black, with the red markings. their quite pretty really 
Hello Dwight


----------



## easymoney (May 24, 2011)

eternity302 said:


> I actually like how it looks, but WHAT?!! These are for eating? And they're worthless? And would they even survive in freshwater tanks? OMG!  can someone clear this up pls?


they are fresh water fish


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

wonder what they would taste like with a nice steak?...hahahahahah joking..


----------

